# Cantonese is spoken here



## No_C_Nada

_Which of these is the correct translation for "Cantonese is spoken here."?_

 
​ 讲 话 的 广 东 这 里

 講  話  的  廣  東  這  裡

                   (kon        vah        tek       kwon       toon       nee         tou)
​ 
 廣   東   講   話   這   裡

                    (kwon         toon          kon         vah                nee            tou)​
​


----------



## Jerry Chan

這裡講廣東話 (standard)
or 
   这里讲广东话 (simplified)


----------



## indigoduck

No_C_Nada said:


> _Which of these is the correct translation for "Cantonese is spoken here."?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 讲 话 的 广 东 这 里​
> 
> 講 話 的 廣 東 這 裡​
> 
> (kon vah tek kwon toon nee tou)
> ​
> 
> 廣 東 講 話 這 裡​
> 
> (kwon toon kon vah nee tou)​


 
Nee tou is written as 呢度


----------



## indigoduck

Jerry Chan said:


> 這裡講廣東話 (standard)
> or
> 这里讲广东话 (simplified)


 
This actually sounds weird... if you want to let people know that you provide service in a particular language, there is more customer service implied when you use the following expressions such as the following signs that i've seen in front of banks:

Hablamos espanol  (We speak spanish)
我们会说/讲广东话 (we speak cantonese)
我們會說/講廣東話 (we speak cantonese)


----------



## nazha1024

kon vah tek kwon toon nee tou...pinyin mandarin o  pinyin cantong?que sorpresa!

estoy totalmente de acuerdo con indigoduck...hablamos cantonese..我們說廣東話...



 saludos


----------



## Jerry Chan

indigoduck said:


> This actually sounds weird... if you want to let people know that you provide service in a particular language, there is more customer service implied when you use the following expressions such as the following signs that i've seen in front of banks:
> 
> Hablamos espanol  (We speak spanish)
> 我们会说/讲广东话 (we speak cantonese)
> 我們會說/講廣東話 (we speak cantonese)



Then it becomes:
我哋識講廣東話 (Ngo Dei Sik Gong Gwong Dung Waa)


----------



## No_C_Nada

_Thank you.  How about.._

這 裡 講 廣 東 話​


----------



## nazha1024

No_C_Nada said:


> _Thank you. How about.._
> 
> 這 裡 講 廣 東 話​


 
這 裡 講 廣 東 話 es una traduccion letra por letra.pues es mas lógica que se pone sub...（我們）這裡講廣東話!

saludos!


----------



## nazha1024

nazha1024 said:


> 這 裡 講 廣 東 話 es una traduccion letra por letra.pues es mas lógica que se pone un sub...（我們）這裡講廣東話!hablamos cantonese aqui,et hablamos espanol aqui!我們這裡說廣東話，我們這裡說西班牙語..there is always a subject in Chinese sentences(siempremente hay un Sub en chino!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saludos!


----------



## JJchang

Bueno, "這裡講廣東話" también significa "¡Hablamos cantonés aqui!" como en "¡Esto es Alabama, hablamos inglés aqui!"... Prefiero 我們會說廣東話 (Podemos hablar cantonés) o 你可以說廣東話 (Puede hablar cantonés)


----------



## No_C_Nada

_
          Thank you, everybody._


----------



## kareno999

Jerry Chan said:


> Then it becomes:
> 我哋識講廣東話 (Ngo Dei Sik Gong Gwong Dung Waa)


You have my vote


----------

